# E Collar



## Simonz (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

I got a 4 month old female from a breeder in NY 2 months ago. She is the sweetest little dog and gets along great with my 3 kids (5,4,2). She is just starting to get used to the idea of going to the potty outdoors. She was paper trained by the breeder. 
I was looking into getting a trainer at an early stage to make sure I do things correctly. I live in Long Island, NY. I met a trainer and he was insisting an e collar that gives a little shock is the best and quickest method for housebreaking and obedience. I can't think of any reason to shock a little harmless puppy at this age. Anyone know of good trainers in Long Island?
Any other tips on starting obedience and house training at an early stage? I already read Ian Dunbars pieces. 
Thanks!


----------



## Simonz (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry I meant I got her 2 weeks ago not 2 months ago!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

run like hell from any ecollar trainers,. yeah I find trainers for a living lol. Email me privately with your zip code.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Run like hell from anyone that would suggest shocking a puppy or any dog for that matter-My daughter is a dog trainer and will tell you privately what to do. If you email me, I will give you her number and email address.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I pm'd you again with her web site.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

If you are interested in group training, Riley and I did very well at Pet Smart in Levittown. We went all the way thru to advanced obedience. Ebby is the trainer I prefer. Dave, would you mind PMing me that website? We've outgrown Pet Smart. Good for you, Simon, for trusting your gut.


----------



## Mr. Brady (Apr 15, 2013)

ooh can I piggy back? n ask for a trainer too
<please?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG that's horrible. E collars are even controversial among people that train army dogs. The only instance that I can think of to justify the use of an e collar was something I watched on tv where a working farm dog had an obession with attacking the tires of a moving tractor (this was a huge farm tractor, not the kind people have for their lawns). The farmer was having trouble training the dog to leave the tires alone because the movement of the tractor was the trigger and the farmer would be inside driving the tractor. The dog had on different instances lost an eye and injured his head and almost died. The farmer was at the end of his rope. He needed the dog to help work his farm. A trained farm dog would not be easy to replace and a cause a hardship on the farmer if the dog ended up getting killed by the tractor. With the help of a trainer, the e collar allowed the dog to be trained from a distance, saved the dog's life and helped prevent hardship on the farmer.

E collars should never be used on a vast majority of dogs, let alone a small breed puppy, and if they are used, should be reserved for extreme situations.


----------

